# Probably the dumbest question ever.



## jcn45 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think this is it.

My 3 year old female black lab lives in the house with my wife & I. Yes, she & I hunt grouse a bit.

Everytime she sleeps, or when we sleep, she ALWAYS positions herself between us and the door. Always with her head facing the door.

Here's the question: Why is that? Don't say because she's tired. Why does she always position herself between us and the door, facing the door?
THANKS!


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

not really
my dogs always will face the door if somebody or something is comming into their room they want to be the first to know,hey it's their job, and it does not seem to make any differance home, lake, or duck shack
lee


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

lecub said:


> not really
> my dogs always will face the door if somebody or something is comming into their room they want to be the first to know,hey it's their job, and it does not seem to make any differance home, lake, or duck shack
> lee


x2...

My dog will do the same and when I am gone she sleeps in between my room and my kids room facing the door. I think it's in their makeup...


----------

